# My experience with 9 frame extractor from Brushy Mountain.



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Appreciate the review! I have one of their 4 frame extractors from the same company and it's nicely built and works well. You could get a piece of 3/4" plywood and mount the extractor on it (bolts facing up with counter sunk holes to prevent floor damage) so it won't walk across the floor like mine tried before I attached it.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the same extractor. I've been more than happy with no complaints. This is my second year using it and I need to keep all the drawn comb they'll make. 

Why are you cleaning it after use though? I let it sit outside for a few hours and the bees will have it bone dry in no time. More honey back in the hives! I'll rinse/clean before the next time, but the bees will clean it more than enough post-use.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

It was cleaned to remove wax flakes and sticky residue. A plastic pastry scraper had been used to get the sides and bottom comepletely clean down to the touch of sticky.

We got almost a pint by scraping then tilting and pushing it out the gate. Then it was washed with cold soapy water then warm water then rinsed and dried. At the end of summer it will be sanitized and rinsed and dried for use then cleaned.

I could have let the bees lick the last pint of honey, but woulf still have needed to wash and rinse and dry. Why give back honey I worked to steal. Lol.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I used this same extractor for about 7 years. I bought it used and now its still being used by a fellow beekeeper. That little machine spun a LOT of honey and is still going strong. Overall and nice machine and has held up well, but hand cranking gets pretty old after a while


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

As long as I can sit and hear honey rain while turning the crank, I think I can stand it. Of course im inside with a cold beversge, and a nice flat screen. That raining sound never got old this time around. I hope the novelty does not wear of too soon.


----------



## wgstarks (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought one of these this year. Looking forward to using it this weekend. A friend of mine has one of the motorized versions that I used last year. Very nice if you've got a lot of frames to extract. The motor has very smooth speed control.


----------



## dp2k (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got the same extractor (but with the motor) I purchased at an auction a couple years ago. One "improvement" I've made is based on a number of suggestions in various posts I've read here - I purchased 3 urethane type wheels (probably 1 1/2" diameter) with bolts that I installed into the holes in the bottom of the legs. Allowing the extractor to roll around a little really takes the vibration away, and adds to the ease of moving it around. Someday I hope to have enough hives and a big enough extractor I need to anchor it in concrete, but till then I'm very happy with this unit.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

What keeps it from rolling away from the honey tank?


----------



## dp2k (Apr 22, 2012)

My floor is flat, so I guess that keeps it from rolling due to gravity, but when it's extracting with poorly balanced frames it just kind of oscillates back and forth, never rolling more than an inch or so. I keep an eye on it, but Ive found using casters really works well. Less noise of it vibrating around, no scratching up the floor (I extract in a kitchen). it's counter-intuitive, but it works.


----------



## jawbone (Nov 10, 2014)

I have one I bought a couple years ago it sure does shake a lot how did you mount it and how fast do you spin it? I guess spin it till it starts to shake then back off? Thanks jeff


----------

